# What does your cat complain about?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince complains that I don't give him kibble often enough, that I take too long getting ready to take him outdoors sometimes, and that I don't linger in the stairs as long as he'd like for us to.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa won't shut up about feeding her food and other things. Mostly it just food. Otherwise she's quite as ever.

I thought you said that Prince is starting to get bored. lol


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, he's starting to be bored because I started a new job in the company that requires going to the office every day and I'm away for 11 hours. He's not used to it and also I've been traveling a lot lately. Poor thing, breaks my heart.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Poor Prince. Maybe he does need a friend. Misa is starting to too a little, but she's still herself. She only meows when she's hungry or other things like I said.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Miss Baby complains about everything! She is always yelling at me, even if it is when I turn over in bed and bother her.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

My boy Romy likes to complain when I don't adjust my pillows on the bed so he can lay on one behind my head. 

His brother Teeb, likes to complain about his day when I come home from work. 

Their little brother Kodak likes to complain that I don't put the food down fast enough for him. 

And their sister Monkeys likes to complain that I don't play with her with the laser pointer every spare minute of the day.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasha ~ the kittens ... still =(

Sparta and Mouse ~ being locked up in their safe room at night


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Miss Cleo sounds like Miss Baby. She has a comment about _everything_! And if she's acting up while I'm trying to sleep and I put her out of the bedroom, she'll sit on the other side of the door talking about me.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Timmy complains if we don't open the door so he can sit in the porch and watch the birds, Gordon complains if you move while he's lying on the bed with you (but he follows you then  )


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi yells at me when I'm laying on my side and not my back. So I reluctantly turn over and lay on my back....so he can curl up on my face & neck and cry. He eventually stops crying and starts purring. But I usually have to turn my head sideways in order to breathe since he's laying on my face.

The things we do for our cats....


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, complains about the deer following him around like he is some kind of creature from outer space. This morning when he was coming back from his nightly travels, he was being followed by two young bucks (one was Buttonhead, who I feed at the picnic table in the Winter). He is meowing loudly to me as he heads for the house at a trot - "Get these guys off my back"!


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*My Smokey*

used to complain if he was hungry. My mom was the one who usually fed him and in the middle of the night, he would jump up on her bed and pick at her shoulder with his claws slightly unsheathed to wake her up. If she didn't wake up, he would move down to her feet and start kneading the blanket - hard. It got really bad when the poor thing got hypothyroidism, he was ALWAYS hungry then.


----------



## Nellie's Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

Nellie complains that I am too slow to open the door so she can go out onto the screened-in porch. And that I'm too slow to open it back up so she can come back in. And then go back out of course. And back in. Why am I so slow at this?? You'd think I'd be faster considering how much I do it....:cool


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Alice complains when she gets picked up or restrained in any way. What can I say, she's a free spirit, happy doing her own thing. 

Rochelle complains about closed doors. If there's a door that she wants opened so she can explore, she will sit and yowl outside that door until someone comes to see whats up...and then she just sits down all dainty-like and gives this sweet little "mew". She's a master at manipulation, haha!

Samantha has something to say about everything. My boyfriend and I call her a "grumpy old man", because she's constantly grumbling about something. Samantha needs to be moved? Complaining. Samantha has to wait for dinner, because it isn't time yet but she's getting all excited anyways? Complaining. Samantha can't have anymore treats? Complaining. Samantha has to get in the carrier or harness? Complaining. You get the idea...it's pretty funny. I love talkative cats!


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Ginger complains when Im not quick enough getting his dinner, he is so impatient!! That's about it though, mostly he is a pretty laid back kitty


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Alice complains, when I wake up in the morning, that I haven't opened her door yet. <3 And that she can't get on my lap when I wear a certain pair of pants, and I've clipped her nails, so she can't get a grip. And when I leave her alone for a little bit, or when she can't see me and THINKS she's all alone, or when she can't be in the same room as me because of the baby gate in the way. I love my lion cub. <3


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Aster and Cody aren't vocal at all, but Cody certainly doesn't like it when I give his behind a wipe when he forgets to groom himself after using the litter box.


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

Bertie complains that we don't get up early enough in the morning. I get up and feed him around 6.15am, so he's yowling at the door from about 5.45am... even at the weekend... 

He also complains if you leave the room, even for a minute, to use the bathroom or something. Or if one of us leaves the room and he thinks he's alone. 

He's pretty vocal anyway, he chirrups about the place all the time, and sometimes he wanders around meowing for apparently no reason (want food? nope, bowl's full. want cuddles? nope, hops right down. want to play? nope, not interested in toys. just want to march about meowing...)
I think he just likes to remind us he's there.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Monty complains that I don't open the door to let him out even when he has just come in through the open window that is right next to it.


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Pretty much everything, LOL. I get yelled at on a daily basis. I didn't get his food fast enough, I'm not petting him, I'm petting him when he's decided he doesn't want me too, I picked him up, I didn't pick him up, I closed a door therefore separating us, I left the house without him, I left the house with him, I'm doing something that has annoyed him. He lectures me on not being a proper human everyday, LMAO


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Dagny complains when I don't feed him fast enough, when I don't go out with him to play fast enough, when I bring him in too soon and when, in the middle of the night, and I don't realize he's come to bed and he's laying at the foot of the bed, I stretch out and poke him with my feet.  I love him though. That's really all he complains about and he usually just does it with a look, except with the outside thing, then it's a yowl.


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

Lola will complain when she wants to be with me, but in the room she's in, not the room I am in. She also complains on weekends when I sleep later than weekdays and when she wants to go out on a walk but its 107 degrees out so I won't take her. She also complains at the ceiling a lot, but I haven't figured out what exactly the ceiling is doing to annoy her.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I love this thread, thank you everyone so far for sharing !


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Isis will complain if I go in the shower and don't leave the door open for her to come in.

Also, when she is sleeping in bed with my husband and I and he starts to snore (loudly), she will meow at him and if he doesn't wake up, she will put her paw on his nose, which most definitely wakes him up.

Funny stuff!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Isis seems to be the kind of cat that is more their gender than a cat. Meaning, she behaves more like a female than like a cat. LOL I see this in some of my strays and in Prince sometimes. Today I roared with laughter. I have this stray female cat that is the menace of all the other cats. She's wild and attacks at the slightest apprehension she feels. She only recently has started letting me touch her a bit, she otherwise is the one to touch me, always has to be in control. But today I brought a cat comb and started combing the back of her head - which instantly converted her into a typical female: she threw her head back, neck up high, closed her eyes, and looked exactly like a woman at the hairdressers'. Girls will be girls, cat or not. LOL A woman is a woman - in any species!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Some days I think a better question is "What DOESN'T MowMow complain about?".

Food isn't fast enough, flavor isn't the one he wanted, it wasn't warm enough, it was too hot, I didn't open the treat bag fast enough, I didn't give ENOUGH treats, I was too long at the computer, I wasn't in the right spot in bed, I spent too long in the shower, I was away from home too long, there were nothing in the grocery bags for him....... he complains constantly I think.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Tiikiri fusses about everything! He hates it when I go into another room and close the door. He also waits to hear signs of me waking up so he can yell at me. I swear he can hear me open my eyes. He gets angry when I move him off of my lap or even change positions when he is sitting on me.
He's such a riot. Has an opinion about everything ;-)


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Isis seems to be the kind of cat that is more their gender than a cat. Meaning, she behaves more like a female than like a cat. LOL I see this in some of my strays and in Prince sometimes. Today I roared with laughter. I have this stray female cat that is the menace of all the other cats. She's wild and attacks at the slightest apprehension she feels. She only recently has started letting me touch her a bit, she otherwise is the one to touch me, always has to be in control. But today I brought a cat comb and started combing the back of her head - which instantly converted her into a typical female: she threw her head back, neck up high, closed her eyes, and looked exactly like a woman at the hairdressers'. Girls will be girls, cat or not. LOL A woman is a woman - in any species!


Oh my goodness, the part about the cat comb describes EXACTLY what Isis did the first time I combed her; that's too funny. 

LOL she definitely is all girly girl. She loves her pink blanket, her pink cat comb, her pink ceramic food dish. It's adorable.:love2


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL I thought she was going to say "and add some blond highlights too, please".

I love girly female cats' complaints! Some time ago, 3 of my female strays were following me around and at the supermarket entrance there was this big dog (chained to a post), so they all started whining and crying that they were afraid of the dog, but none of them would walk away (it's only a few steps back to their living area). Typical females, wanted to have their complaints listened to but not solved!  The poor old dog, being a male, had a big question mark above his head.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

yup cutie complains when daddy don't play with her, she what's more food or treats ect. Cutie has become a daddy's girl. There is some day's that she wants her mommy but most of the time it's daddy. When l was over at dad's visting him l bought her some food,treats and a new toy and she complained that dad left her all alone again. Dad just thinks that she is a woman and that's what woman do is complain lol.


----------



## msmith8834 (Jul 2, 2011)

My guy Max yells at me whenever I whistle or, for some odd reason, blow my nose!


----------



## NottsTom1984 (Jul 10, 2011)

Austin moan's when I leave for work as he has to stay inside all day (I only let him outside supervised).

He also moans If I don't wake up when he wants and gets progressively naughtier the longer I stay in bed, after 15 minutes If I'm not out of bed he sends stuff flying off the bedside table. It work's though, I'm straight up after that.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is so weird. Charlee jumps up on a little bookcase near the door every morning and trills sadly while watching me leave in the mirror, as though looking at me directly is just too sad.

Drama queen.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Got some photos of the deer bothering Midnight this time. He was just minding his own business.










Then they get too close - even the new guy is a pest!










And he heads for the garage.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

GT, you and Midnight live in Paradise. It's like a National Geographic photo.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> LOL I thought she was going to say "and add some blond highlights too, please".
> 
> I love girly female cats' complaints! Some time ago, 3 of my female strays were following me around and at the supermarket entrance there was this big dog (chained to a post), so they all started whining and crying that they were afraid of the dog, but none of them would walk away (it's only a few steps back to their living area). Typical females, wanted to have their complaints listened to but not solved!  The poor old dog, being a male, had a big question mark above his head.


LOL that's too funny.

Isis is like that all the time. When I'm not paying attention to her, she will run to my husband and whine and complain, BUT she doesn't want him to pay attention to her, she just wants to complain!

She really is quite a girly girl. She loves my husband, but when she wants my attention, she wants my attention. Just like when she wants his attention, she only wants his attention.


----------

